# DVD Cover for Hindi Movies!



## plsoft (May 16, 2006)

Is there any site where we can download DVD cover for Hindi Movies?-something like www.cdcovers.cc for Hollywood movies.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 16, 2006)

Try Desicovers for covers for Indian movies.


----------



## plsoft (May 16, 2006)

thnx for the site mod-the-pc. However, i think the database is still quite small and not much movies included. Thnx nways. Do u know any other site?


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 16, 2006)

Try Bollywood Torrents or Cdcovers


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 21, 2006)

for latest bollywood dvd and cd cover needs go to www.indiancovers.co.nr
__________
pls go there and register


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone now how to paste the covers? I mean so that I don't ruin my discs if they are not properly pasted. Any link?


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 21, 2006)

use nero over design to print the label


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 21, 2006)

@baadshah: you didn't get me. lets say I printed the cover, now how should I paste it. I hope it won't tear off and ruin my discs


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 21, 2006)

i_kill said:
			
		

> @baadshah: you didn't get me. lets say I printed the cover, now how should I paste it. I hope it won't tear off and ruin my discs


 
what do u mean by paste?


----------



## blueshift (Sep 21, 2006)

it means he wants that printed paper to be pasted on DVD/CD

i_kill: now thats ur responsibilty to paste it correctly i guess. or is their any other method?


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 22, 2006)

Well... I have never tried it and hence wanted to know from who already got his hands dirty. Will it work? Won't it tear off in due course of time?


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 22, 2006)

i_kill said:
			
		

> Well... I have never tried it and hence wanted to know from who already got his hands dirty. Will it work? Won't it tear off in due course of time?


 
no it will not just put it on the cd, else there is also a better way, u can get printeble dvd-r or cd-r which u just have to print like u print dvd cover but to print on a cd printeble u need a special printer
__________
for latest bollywood dvd covers go to www.indiancovers.co.nr


----------



## blueshift (Sep 22, 2006)

Baadshah said:
			
		

> for latest bollywood dvd covers go to www.indiancovers.co.nr



how many times you are going to post that?


----------



## n2casey (Sep 22, 2006)

@ i kill

  try to print on DVDs directly     

sorry yaar but no other solution to paste

(I mean to say, no other solution => other than permanent gum)


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 22, 2006)

thats what i said
________________
for latest bollywood dvd covers go to www.indiancovers.co.nr


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL, maybe I should try feviquick (chutki me chipkaye).
Thanks guys


----------



## Baadshah (Sep 23, 2006)

np


----------



## cosx (Oct 1, 2006)

u can use a cd spindle case( comes with the bulk pack of 10 pc cd) to properly align the printed circular paper 2 b stick onto the cd.


BUT !!!
Honestly speaking this cover may damage ur cd drive if it become loose.
So it is better to avoide this printed covers.


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 2, 2006)

Always prefer those CD stickers . So u have to just remove them n paste on the CD like stickers.....no need of gum,glue,feviquick etc...


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm thanks


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2009)

Get the stickers you want printed. They should cost around 8-12 bucks for a set of 6 printed stickers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

see the thread start date.
@Anorion: 

thread closed.


----------

